

FaceMath.Tumblr.com - jkuria
http://facemath.tumblr.com/

======
p_sherman
Are you friggin' serious right now?

I'm starting to get really pissed by all the nonsense.

------
tzs
Are these algorithmically generated, say by characterizing the faces in some
way and then finding a face that fits the characteristic of both the input
faces?

Or did some human do this, in which case I'm having trouble seeing why it is
here.

~~~
p_sherman
Of course a human did it.

